# shutdown.bat



## hacker22

this is a pretty cool little batch file 
type this in note pad
@echo
shutdown.exe -s -t 10 -c "you have been hacked"
it starts a computer to shutdown every time its clicked
to stop it go to start run then type shutdown -a


----------



## JohnWill

I'm not amused.


----------



## Squashman

Yet another script kiddie! :down: 

Search the forums and count how many times Johnwill or I have posted the use of shutdown in a batch file.


----------



## gurutech

I typed those lines in notepad and nothing happened.

I closed out of notepad, and it asked if I wanted to save it, so I said Yes, and now I have a file on my desktop called shutdown.bat.txt and every time I double-click on it, it comes back up in notepad.

What do I do??!?!?!



(That was sarcasm, if you couldn't tell.... LOL)


----------



## willgc

you need to save the file as a .bat file. You can do this by going to SAVE AS, then, below where you type the name of the file, make sure you set it to ALL FILES. then name your file example.bat

It does not have to be called example, but the .bat is important. 

I hoped this helped. Happy pranking


----------



## Squashman

willgc said:


> you need to save the file as a .bat file. You can do this by going to SAVE AS, then, below where you type the name of the file, make sure you set it to ALL FILES. then name your file example.bat
> 
> It does not have to be called example, but the .bat is important.
> 
> I hoped this helped. Happy pranking


Yeah, we really needed to digg up this thread. Did you notice the sarcasm comment at the end.


----------

